# Got me a 2008 Fuji CCR2



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

What an awesome bike! Any other owners here? Let's see them!


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

i hope thats not a carbon steering tube with all those spacers....nice looking bike, i myself have the 09 team pro.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Carbon/carbon steerer, aero crown

So what does that mean?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

New saddle and flipped stem


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

Good looking bike. I like the black, orange, silver mix.


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

i dont think its recomended to have that many spacers on carbon steerer tube,that what was recommended by my LBS


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

mcfly said:


> i dont think its recomended to have that many spacers on carbon steerer tube,that what was recommended by my LBS


Those are factory original. I do plan on lowering it some though.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Added a set of carbon wing 44cm bars and new tape.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Fizik


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice ride. I'm new to Fujis and I am just getting to know their line-up. I like everything about them so far. Also, nice Mustang in the background.


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

Matching bike and car - disturbing ;-)
LOL - j/k


----------

